# Volume Cutter.



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

The Frame and Fork look really interesting on this. Probably strong and heavy. What do you think of the parts on this bike? Good deal for a fixed under $800? I'm on the waiting list for a 55cm.


http://www.volumebikes.com/bikes-tr.html


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I guess that I'd be wary of buying a fixie from a BMX company, but that's me.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

You can do a LOT better than that parts spec for $800 with just a little digging. 

Most everything is very low end. I doubt anything would have any resale value even if you wanted to part it out and upgrade. 

I'd be worried about warranty issues too. Esp. since these guys are primarily a BMX company.

Buyer beware.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Good points. I was mainly thinking about wierd geometry. I didn't even recognize any of the part brand names.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I guess that I'd be wary of buying a fixie from a BMX company, but that's me.


Yeah, especially when they're calling it a track bike and it has almost 70 mm BB drop, 45 mm rake on a 74 degree HTA, and 400 mm stays. But the scariest part is all that BB drop: that's why most road conversions are less than ideal. They got the rear spacing right, at least.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

Volume is using Japanese Sanko double butted chromoly tubing.
Same tubing on the Redline Flight Monocog 29er

If you look at other production fixxed gear bikes, most of them are using house brand components. Volume using Kalloy. Where is the house brand stuff made??

My Langster has a 71.5. my Surly Steamroller a 70mm

obviously you are not familiar about BMX companys...they'll warranty just about anything.

They are not calling it a track bike, they are calling it the Cutter Fixed Gear Bike

One more tid bit Joy tech hubs... Any DT hub that does not say Swiss Made are Joy Tech Made.

JUST RIDE


----------

